# Had a little fender bender today!



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

This guy pulled through traffic out of a grocery store and across my lane of traffic. I went into the center turn lane and he still kept coming...couldnt miss him! Turned me 90 degrees...turned him 270 degrees!


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Got to love stupid people, hope you are ok.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

that sucks! hope it all works out for u


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

That sucks man. I had the same thing happen to me. My damage was not that bad hope you are ok and you get everything taken care of.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Damn ******* infinity driver!! Looks like they may be Gettin you a new truck. Possibly fixable with an axle and other stuff maybe.....but his insurance should pay up. Hopefully he or she has it! 
Hope your okay.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Just me in mine and him in his...nobody hurt. Will take about 4 hours to get it roadworthy, but will have to take it to the body shop for the door and fender. Looks like it sheared the axle locating pin and shoved it back along the spring about a foot. Disconnected the slip yoke. Gotta let the insurance look at it first. Just bought an 08 powerstroke but its in the shop getting thermostats put in...good thing too or i would have been in it!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry for that bad driver that hit you, hope your doing ok. Do you have a backup truck?


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes, OBS 94 F-250 4x4 cab and chassis...put the flatbed on this truck!


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

That sucks ! hope all works out for, happy to hear your not hurt.


----------



## ygim (Feb 16, 2010)

glad you are ok, sucks that people dont pay attention.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Glad your alright man. Truck did not get damaged that badly.. Looks like she hit ya between the cab and the flatbed.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Started at the front tire and went all the way to the rear axle. There is part of his bumper in between the tire and rim.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow,

Two smash up threads going on at the same moment..... Is this a Plowsite first ?


BTW,

Sorry to see what happened to your truck, but at least you walked away and weren't spending the next several weeks in a hospital..... or buried 6 ft down..


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

No snow forcasted in your neck of the wooks for a while, So you shouldnt be out too much lost revenue . Hope your Ok


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh hell that will buff out... Glad no injuries.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

nms0219;1562073 said:


> Oh hell that will buff out...


I hope so...talked with their insurance today...they said an adjuster will contact me by Monday?!?


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

oh the famous we will call by monday line..... never tell ya what month yet alone year. Let the madness start:realmad:


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Oops. Glad your ok, hopefully insurance fixes you up good.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I got hit right before Christmas by a gal with no divers license or insurance. Totaled the car she was driving and did about 6000 worth of damage to my truck. I sure hope the guy that hit you had insurance cause it sucks when it has to go on yours. I now have a claim on my insurance for something that I had nothing to do with...it was basically stated that I was in the wrong place at the wrong time. My insurance company was good about fixing everything and buying me a new weatherguard toolbox as well which they will have to go after her now to try to get the money. I know what your feeling though..glad to hear your ok.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

They valued my truck with the plow and flatbed and am getting a check in the morning that is just shy of the amount that would have totaled it. I will fix the mechanicals and put it in the bodyshop for the cosmetic. Then Im taking the family skiing!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice Glad you got a check big enough to cover every thing.


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

It looks like u have front suspension damage as well.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

rebert;1563396 said:


> It looks like u have front suspension damage as well.


Probably no worse than needing an alignment, maybe a tie rod, but probably not.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Pulled the rear end apart to fix and found that the axle tube is bent...gotta go look for parts now!


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

you should be able to find a new rear end for short money. I wouldnt pay more than $300 for it, just make sure you get the right gearing!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Finding a rear is not hard. I do agree making sure its the same gear ratio with the front axle.

Any pull it yards around there? you can find axles for less then a 100 bucks at them yards.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Just went to a pullit yard and found a 2003 cab and chassis just like mine that hadnt been put out in the yard yet. Going back Monday to get the whole truck for the cab as well. 1500 for the whole shebang.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Will they sell you the whole truck with the frame and all ? I never tried to do that before.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

any idea if there was any structural damage to the post behind the door and fender line? If not you could likely just hang the door and fender from the one your picking up on it and be done with it.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

What is wrong with the parts truck?


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

There is structure damage in the rear pass. cab corner. Not sure what was wrong with the parts truck, but he said 1500 so I'm gettin it! I will make part of it back scrapping the extra metal.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Watch, it'll be in perfect shape and just need like a motor.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Picked up the 2003 today and hauled it back to the shop. There was a number on the door of the company that owned it before and I called and talked to the guy. He said he got tired of the 7.3 in it after he put like 3000 into it and sold it at auction. He said it ran fine when cold but after it warmed up it started coughing and sputtering. Also said the auto tranny was perfect. I may get more out of the left over parts than I paid for it!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Why not just fix and run it lol Unless theres a bunch missing


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Pictures? I like pictures


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

2006Sierra1500;1566650 said:


> Why not just fix and run it lol Unless theres a bunch missing


Agreed. If the engine is a concern, and if the engine from the truck that was hit would work, transplant time. After all, you keep discovering more damage from the hit...


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Its a case of "I just got the flatbed set up to work like we want it" and the engine in it works fine, plus its 4x4. The donor I bought is a 2 wheel drive. I will get pics tomorrow! Also spent all afternoon putting thermostats in my 2008 6.4 powerstroke that I got Dec 31st.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

*6.4 thermostat*

Here is the old thermostats missing some of the rubber. This is what it takes to keep the 6.4 from heating up.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

theholycow;1566682 said:


> Agreed. If the engine is a concern, and if the engine from the truck that was hit would work, transplant time. After all, you keep discovering more damage from the hit...


I'm with the cow on this one......

That seemed like a pretty good blow the truck took. You could have the geometry of your truck off and not even know it until it's all back together.

I'd transplant anything over to the donor to make it the truck you want again, that or take the settlement money and buy another decent truck.

...........


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

hes stubborn like me If i wanna do something I do it. easy or hard cheap or expensive...


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd take the engine, tranny and T-Case out of the wrecked one, toss it in the donor and take the front suspension out of the wrecked one and try to convert it. I'm sure it can be done. The wrecked one may never ride correctly again.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Stubborn...probably a little more than I'd admit. I have already done a 2 to 4 wheel drive conversion on the truck in the post below. Post 520. I like a challenge of doing something I haven't done. Ive done the driveline stuff but never replaced a cab. Thing is, I scrapped a 99 reg. cab last year that had a blown engine. Shoulda kept the cab I guess.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=80957

Even with buying the donor I'm still about 2000 ahead of what I have into the truck and donor after I got payed by the insurance. And they still have to pay me for the rear axle being bent that wasn't on the estimate. That should be close to 1000.00.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

The only thing you haven't considered is the time you'll have in it. What's your time worth basically?







...........


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oxmow- I'm hoping you didn't accept the insurance companies first offer? It is just that, an offer and generally a very low one. Reasons like your axle and other additional damage that "may" come up is why you need to push for more money. Have it appraised by a body shop, most do it for free (some will come to your house). I usually recommended 3 estimates, whichever is in the middle is generally what you should try to get. 

If you've done all this then great, I hope it all works out. Insurance companies, as nice as they sound, are out to pay as little as possible.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Here's some pics

Donor truck 
.
























and some damage pics of my truck


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Also upgraded for the new year...bought it Dec 31st


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Is that a plastic 5 gallon bucket holding the rear half up?


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Good eye, ima cuttin the rear off tomorrow and welding a castor wheel on to roll it into my shop so we can continue to take it apart inside where the little heater that could warms us!!!


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Also got the springs and axle in today. These have one more leaf than the old ones.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Have you tried to fire up that donor truck?


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I knew those buckets are strong and the back end is pretty light as it stands, but that's still something else. Also looks like the bucket is under the fuel tank...

Sorry, I know it's no big deal but for some reason I'm fascinated!


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Have you tried to fire up that donor truck? 

No, steering column was trashed.

The bucket is under the fuel skidplate.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Great job so far. Cant wait to see you running again


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Got the new axle in yesterday after pulling the cover and checking the internals. Checked that the gear ratio as well...it was the same. Also got another check from the insurance today for the rear end replacement.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Sweet. Now you need to swap cabs?


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

xgiovannix12;1569278 said:


> Sweet. Now you need to swap cabs?


Yes, we have the donor cab almost cleared out and will work on disconnecting the engine compartment next. Being careful to take out the wiring harness so that I can get all the 7.3 wiring in one piece. The auto trans wiring too. Can be usefull in the future...I'm thinking 7.3 Bronco!...hey...it could happen.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Sounds like a fun project... Im currently Planning an off road buggy with my 91 fullsize bronco


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Got the cab loose and cleaned out today. Bobbed the back to pull into my shop too...lol.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

also pulled the DPF off of the new truck today and installed the H & S XRT Pro tuner!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Progress I likey.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I rear ended someone the other day. was so slippery even cops were going off the road. came up on them nice and slow. truck just didn't stop. plow hit them, they hopped forward. then they creeped around the corner, and past the corner, and down the street. eventually i said screw it and pulled into a drive to turn around and head back where i was going. i don't think i actually did any damage tho.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

birddseedd;1586853 said:


> I rear ended someone the other day. was so slippery even cops were going off the road. came up on them nice and slow. truck just didn't stop. plow hit them, they hopped forward. then they creeped around the corner, and past the corner, and down the street. eventually i said screw it and pulled into a drive to turn around and head back where i was going. i don't think i actually did any damage tho.


You left the scene of the accident? Enjoy jail.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Stik208;1587270 said:


> You left the scene of the accident? Enjoy jail.


what? was i supposed to follow the person home?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Uhhhhhhh, you wait for the police to do a report, or swap insurance info.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Stik208;1587363 said:


> Uhhhhhhh, you wait for the police to do a report, or swap insurance info.


how do i swap insurance info with someone that drove off? i suppose i could flash my head lights in binary and hope they get it all in their review mirrors miles down the road.


----------



## blazer_kid (Feb 4, 2012)

Sounds like the insurance company is treating you pretty good.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

blazer_kid;1587410 said:


> Sounds like the insurance company is treating you pretty good.


not sure what you mean


----------



## blazer_kid (Feb 4, 2012)

i was talking to the OP


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Oxmow;1573867 said:


> also pulled the DPF off of the new truck today and installed the H & S XRT Pro tuner!


How do you like the improvement ?


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

birddseedd;1586853 said:


> I rear ended someone the other day. was so slippery even cops were going off the road. came up on them nice and slow. truck just didn't stop. plow hit them, they hopped forward. then they creeped around the corner, and past the corner, and down the street. eventually i said screw it and pulled into a drive to turn around and head back where i was going. i don't think i actually did any damage tho.


 I think that is called a Hit and Run ?
You Hit them and they Ran Like Hell :laughing:


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry, no updates just yet, been in Colorado for the last week skiing.



BlackIrish;1588552 said:


> How do you like the improvement ?


Great, cleared the codes and have more power and have almost doubled my gas mileage...that being said, I was getting horrible mileage (7ish) because of the semi clogged DPF and now am getting almost 14mpg.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Oxmow;1591562 said:


> Sorry, no updates just yet, been in Colorado for the last week skiing.
> 
> Great, cleared the codes and have more power and have almost doubled my gas mileage...that being said, I was getting horrible mileage (7ish) because of the semi clogged DPF and now am getting almost 14mpg.


what do you get while plowing?


----------

